# Anyone Suggest A Walleye Lake In Canada?



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

My father and I are planning our annual fishing trip to Canada and would like to try some place new this year. We have been doing this for over 30 years. If anyone knows of a good lake that meets the criteria we are looking for below, please let me know. We are looking for a lake that:

1. Has excellent walleye fishing and decent smallmouth and northern pike fishing. Walleye take precedent.
2. You can drive to it.
3. You can rent a cottage/cabin, boat, etc. Or can tent camp.
4. Is somewhat remote, i.e. not a ton of homes on the lake but gives the feel that you are 'away from it all'.
5. Is reasonably priced as we are on a fixed budget. Cheaper the better.
6. Is within 12 hour drive from Akron, Ohio

Thank you for any help and your suggestions.

Sluggo


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Okay. So the place I go has all the things you are looking for. Nine hours from Warren. Drive to the dock and they pick you up (we stay on an island). Big walleyes, small walleyes, walleyes in between. The smallmouth bass fishing was recently featured in In-Fisherman. We catch some really nice bass, including largemouths, but mostly smallies. You'll catch all the pike you could want. They mostly run 22" to 26" but we get some bigger ones every year. It is costs us a couple hundred bucks a piece plus boat rental (I take my own boat). It is a big lake, usually when you are fishing a spot you are the only one there. 24 hour electricity. Hot and cold running water. Loons. Ospreys. Eagles. Did I mention it is one of the best muskie lakes in North America? We stay at Sandy Haven Camp on Lake Nipissing at the mouth of the French River. I'll be there again in two weeks and four days.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

I strongly suggest the Blue Heron Resort on the Spanish River just outside of Spanish, Ontario 110 miles east of Saulte Ste Marie via Highway 17. Eleven hours from Akron via US23 to I-75 at Toledo. 

Camp is one mile off the highway in a very remote setting yet close enough to town for restaurants/supplies.

Clean, efficient cabins, dock 100 feet from your cabin. 16 ft rental boats with 15-25hp motors. Fish right in front of camp or venture out into the islands and bays of the North Channel.

The Spanish River opens into the North Channel three miles down stream.
Excellent Walleye, Smallmouth, and Northern Pike fishing. 

I have been fishing out of the Blue Heron on an annual basis since 1991. Just returned from a month stay and the Walleye Fishing 14"-18" has been hot.

http://www.blueheronresort.on.ca/


----------



## Big Tex (Aug 30, 2005)

Great fishing At Como Lake Resort Walleye,Pike,Lake trout.3hrs from Sault,in
Chapleau Game Preserve.
I live in Sault Ont and have fished north of the sault for 40 yrs and this is my lake of choice,Excellent owners,Lee & Sue Burk will make you feel right at home.
comolakeresort.com


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Here is another option.

If you want to try something different, try the Georgian Bay area. Thirty thousand islands, big water suited for small boats. Its almost like a lot of lakes hooked together. There is so many islands.

We have been to Pleasant Cove ( http://www.pleasantcove.com/ ) and I highly recommend this lodge. Boats come with most packages. I would however go out with a guide for your first day. There is so many place to fish you dont want waste your whole trip hunting for fish. I personally like this area better than the french river or Lake Nipissing.

edit - Oh I forgot, it's about 8 hours from the Cleveland area.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Big Tex said:


> Great fishing At Como Lake Resort Walleye,Pike,Lake trout.3hrs from Sault,in
> Chapleau Game Preserve.
> I live in Sault Ont and have fished north of the sault for 40 yrs and this is my lake of choice,Excellent owners,Lee & Sue Burk will make you feel right at home.
> comolakeresort.com


Last time I fished Como Lake the original owners had it.
The walleye were scarce at best and the pike fishing was best 20 miles up the lake from camp. Deep water!!!!
Things could have changed since then but I was one and out at Como - am on a 15 year run at the Blue Heron!
I would even recommend Dog Lake out of Missinabie (?) over Como. 
My opinion - but I've been to all three.


----------



## Fallcreek (Mar 12, 2005)

Try Baker's on the Pickeral River north of Toronto but don't go in the fall... the fish have moved out of the river by then.


----------



## Big Tex (Aug 30, 2005)

BMustang said:


> Last time I fished Como Lake the original owners had it.
> The walleye were scarce at best and the pike fishing was best 20 miles up the lake from camp. Deep water!!!!
> Things could have changed since then but I was one and out at Como - am on a 15 year run at the Blue Heron!
> I would even recommend Dog Lake out of Missinabie (?) over Como.
> My opinion - but I've been to all three.


------------------------------------------------------------------
Como Lake is only 8 miles long Lots of Walleye and I have the pictures from last yr,I'm going back this Sept,also excellent Lake trout and Pike fishing
Dog lake is for the Tourists,lots of small walleye.Lake is TOO BIG
I live in Sault Ont and Have fished the north for 40 yrs you can't beat Como Lake for great fishing


----------



## Sluggo (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks to everyone for the helpful information! Oh, one more question. I have an 18' Bass Buggy pontoon boat with a 75 hp on it...would any of these lakes allow me to put this in? Would the docks be large enough to protect my boat? Just an idea. Probably won't take it though. Thanks again!

Sluggo


----------



## crappies4ever (May 21, 2005)

hey iwdavefish does that place have a website or do u have some better info on it i would love to try that place out. exactly where is Warren? thanx


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

Sluggo, your boat would be no problem at Pleasant Cove. They have dock space in a protected cove. We get our fuel from the lodge because we rent, I don't know if you could too. There is a on water fueling station just around the corner and there is also a gas station on the main road 1/2 to 1 mile away. Perry sound is a 30 minute drive south with all the shopping of a mid sized city.

Pointe au Baril is the next cove south and has all the small fishing town type stuff. General store, docks etc.


crappies4ever - Warren is west of Youngstown Ohio by Route 5.


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

Big Tex said:


> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Como Lake is only 8 miles long Lots of Walleye and I have the pictures from last yr,I'm going back this Sept,also excellent Lake trout and Pike fishing
> Dog lake is for the Tourists,lots of small walleye.Lake is TOO BIG
> I live in Sault Ont and Have fished the north for 40 yrs you can't beat Como Lake for great fishing


Am glad to hear that things have turned around on Como. Certainly a camp or lake should not be judged by a one week trip from two decades ago. 

I dug out my old journal of our trip to Como which took place from July 5th to 12th, 1986. The place was then operated by a Robert Vail and his wife who were both getting along in years at the time.

While primarily fishing for pike, we caught one walleye and several small lake trout. Pike fishing was spotty at the time but we did manage several in the plus-30" category, mostly caught at the upper end of the lake (which is listed as 10 miles long) and some in a bay just up from camp on the left side which contained a sizable weed bed and many smaller pike in a bay in the back of camp which hooked around from the main lake.

I noted the propensity of loons who called the lake home and also noted the deep water in front of camp where hoards of lake trout were continually marked.

It sounds like the fishing has improved dramatically since those days and I suspect that you are a more accomplished fisherman now than I was in those early days of our Canadian trip travels.

I'll have to add it to my "second chance" list and maybe tack a week there onto a Pine Portage trip or following an outing at the Blue Heron.


----------



## jayb (May 25, 2006)

Check this site for quite a few cottage packages in the Buckhorn area.


----------



## fire_tiger (Apr 8, 2012)

We stayed at the Golden Route Lodge near Chapleau last year. Fishing was great. It has everything that you mentioned in your list. Great for walleye and pike. Its so quiet, you'd think you were alone in the world. Pretty cheap too.


----------

